# Brooks Brothers BrooksCool Suits



## oysterchamp (Sep 20, 2012)

Brooks Brothers is currently advertising their BrooksCool suits -2 for $899.

Can anyone speak to the quality of the BrooksCool suit? At 899 is this a good deal?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've never been displeased with a BB blazer, sport coat or suit purchase. Though they may not be the most costly or very best out there, they fit well, wear well and are generally well made and competitively priced for what you are purchasing. On sale and particularly when priced in one of these "twofer" sales they can be a great value! It all comes down to the current contents of your wardrobe.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

you should apply for the brooks corporate card through this site (search to find it ) and get 15% off


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

i have two of these suits and like both very much. if they fit i wouldn't hesitate. they usually go on deep discounts in june or so but by that time many of the sizes are already sold out


----------



## oysterchamp (Sep 20, 2012)

M. Charles said:


> you should apply for the brooks corporate card through this site (search to find it ) and get 15% off


If I make it to 100 post before joining my schools SBA I will apply for the corporate card via AAAC.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What size are you OC?


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Oysterchamp:

As a recent law grad and practicing lawyer, hit the thrifts! No one will know, and there's no sense blowing a huge budget on a couple of suits when you could end up with a much larger wardrobe of better quality stuff for less!

Ash Scache
​Wilmington, DE


----------



## OrsonWelles00 (Mar 3, 2013)

M. Charles said:


> you should apply for the brooks corporate card through this site (search to find it ) and get 15% off


I thought it doesn't work in combination with these sales? When I checkout it doesn't take a discount off of the $999.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

If you are a 48R, PM me. There's a consignment nearby with two or three BrooksCool suits for about $80-90 each, and I'm happy to proxy.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

OrsonWelles00 said:


> I thought it doesn't work in combination with these sales? When I checkout it doesn't take a discount off of the $999.


Try calling the order in. BB used to call such mini-sales an everyday value (like the 3 for $225 shirts) and the corporate card worked. They have recently stopped calling such deals an everyday value and the card may not apply to these suits, but call and ask.


----------



## OrsonWelles00 (Mar 3, 2013)

arkirshner said:


> Try calling the order in. BB used to call such mini-sales an everyday value (like the 3 for $225 shirts) and the corporate card worked. They have recently stopped calling such deals an everyday value and the card may not apply to these suits, but call and ask.


Cool, I didn't even think of that. I'll see if they still have anything in my size later and try them if they do. I know most of their stock is depleted by now.


----------



## oysterchamp (Sep 20, 2012)

Ash Scache- I am not apposed to thrift shopping but with suits I almost always have to buy new. I have an atypical frame (5'9" 160) and the only jacket that fits is a 39R. To my defense, I only buy Brooks suits when they are on sale. I don't think 650-750 is too egregious...especially since I am currently an active duty officer. When I start in the fall I hope to not have to buy any business type clothing outside a shirt or tie here and there.


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

This sale is on again for the next week. Does anyone own these suits? I'm generally too warm in suits so I'm guessing that these may provide some good business options, especially when I get back to DC for the summer. I can probably try to go in and get my sizing tomorrow, but I find that 40R suits often come with pants at a 34 waist and I'm usually in the 35-36 range...just slightly beyond, which can be really frustrating when trying on suits. I have a few suits that fit well, but are of some Macy's brand(s) bought for about $100 each on deep discount just before joining this forum.

I'm trying to keep my eyes peeled on other budget suit options and rereading threads on here, but any advice is welcome. I'm not ruling JAB out for the bang for your buck factor, assuming the fit is right.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What exactly is BrooksCool supposed to be? I have never understood that.

Is it lightweight and breathable? Does it stretch a little bit? Are they part synthetic, providing some special quality ?

Are they fused/half-canvassed ? 

Just what ? ? ?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure what the sale was last year, but the sale that's going on right now appears to be their BrooksCool suits (I can't figure out what that's supposed to mean, either) as well as other, regular suits that they consider to be made from summer fabrics.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

BrooksCool is a modern poplin material. At least mine were. I ended up selling them because the shoulders were too wide.

They were comfortable enough in the summer, but I prefer the old Brooks wash and wears — polyester be damned.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

They use the BrooksCool term on a number of different summer items. There are the poplin suits Patrick is talking about, which are cotton blended with the special BC polyester. 

There are also tailored wool BC suits made from a very lightweight, open-weave wool, partially lined. They come in your standard greys, blues, etc.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Orgetorix, I always wondered about that.

Are the wool ones canvassed? I'm guessing fused at that price, but ? ? ?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

zzdocxx said:


> Thanks Orgetorix, I always wondered about that.
> 
> Are the wool ones canvassed? I'm guessing fused at that price, but ? ? ?


I don't remember. Certainly not fully canvassed. They're either fused or half-canvassed. Probably the former.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

And thank you again.


----------



## Adjudicator (Apr 16, 2014)

Never bought new BB. Only vintage.


----------



## MAD (Jun 7, 2015)

Reviving an old thread just to get some more opinions from those who may have / had BrooksCool suits. BrookCool sells itself as better suited for warm climates, and those who travel. I travel a ton, sometimes with suit, sometimes not. 

I have used the JAB traveler suit collection without issue, but just looking to upgrade now as the JAB suits are beginning to pucker at the sleeve/shoulder seam and I have decided I would like a suit with a more natural shoulder.

I've seen the BrooksCool in the airport stores and note they are fully canvased, which seems to be a great deal for the price point. My strategy is to buy a few of these for travel and some 1818s for use at home. 

Any new feedback on the BrooksCool brand?


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

AshScache said:


> Oysterchamp:
> 
> As a recent law grad and practicing lawyer, hit the thrifts! No one will know, and there's no sense blowing a huge budget on a couple of suits when you could end up with a much larger wardrobe of better quality stuff for less!
> 
> ...


+1. I have a two Brookscool poplin 3/2 sack suits in stone and olive that look brand new, but my all-in cost via ebay was <$100, including tailoring. Just make sure you get the partially lined version, not their fully lined version. I got one of each by mistake.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Is that in order to stay cool ? ^

Also, surprised to hear they are fully canvassed, well the lined ones anyway. I had not seen that mentioned before, but have always been curious to know.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a BBBC suit and two BBBC sportcoats. They are comfortable and wear well.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

As others have mentioned, the AAAC discount card does not work when something is ALREADY on sale. It is only applied to items that are not marked down. There may be the *occasional* exception to this but I have not yet encountered it. That being said, it's still a nice card to have in the wallet...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A lot of it depends on how the sale is structured and how it's coded in the registers. 

The discount card does apply to regular twofer-type offers, such as the standing 3 shirts for 229. When that gets reduce to 3 for 199 or whatever, sometimes it will still apply. If you're good enough friends with the sales associate to get them to scan your card for you.

Same might sometimes apply to the Brookscool suits. When they're just marked down to $498 or whatever, the card probably won't work. But when they do 2 for $999 or $1099, it might.


----------



## aspiring_irish (Aug 21, 2015)

If the Brookscool suits are even half-canvassed this is a very compelling price. 

Pardon a newbie question here, but would a fully canvassed SC be hotter than a fused one? It seems that an extra layer of horse hair, etc, would negate some of the benefits of lightweight wool.


----------

